# Sweet Find



## jsheeler (Aug 23, 2005)

While I was looking at the lighting section of my local Walmart last night, I stumbled across some small diameter screw in 23watt CF's!!! 2 for $7.87 CDN I think was the price. Daylight bulbs to boot!

So, here is what I have to decide now. I am just starting a 10 gallon tank and had initially planned on just using 2x13 watt screw in daylight bulbs I had in the canopy, but now I CAN(they do fit fine) fit 46 watts above this little tank.

is it a no brainer???

--
Jeff


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I would say that because of the restrike and inefficiency of reflectors (assumption), go with the 46 watts. That's not what it will be like, but it will do much better for you than the 2x13. I've got the AHsupply 2x13 over my 10g and it is definitely growing like a low light tank.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes as turbomkt said these bulbs are very inefficient. After using them I estimated visually that they actually produce about 50% of the light intensity you expect - so a 23 watt would be more like 11 watts.

They will work though. Just watch out the socket because these screw in CF's tend to get pretty hot at the base. I still have my original DIY hood with 4 of these and I used ceramic sockets.

--Nikolay


----------



## jsheeler (Aug 23, 2005)

> I would say that because of the restrike and inefficiency of reflectors (assumption), go with the 46 watts.


that is kind of what I was thinking(and you did assume correct)  . being so inefficient anyway, I might as well go with the higher wattage. even if I only get a true 23 watts over the tank I should be alright for what I have planned.

Thanks

---
Jeff


----------

